

Sin(y)=tan(x^2) - yiransheng
http://www4a.wolframalpha.com/Calculate/MSP/MSP44871b6i9a8c34e4955600005h4bebhd9i4a7h46?MSPStoreType=image/gif&s=37&w=200.&h=283.&cdf=RangeControl

======
gus_massa
All I get is this error:

> Sorry, this page does not exist on the Wolfram|Alpha site.

I guess you wanted to submit the graphic of:

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=sin%28y%29%3Dtan%28x%2F...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=sin%28y%29%3Dtan%28x%2F2%29)

